# Which Summer Extravaganza Contest?



## D.Oliver (Jul 14, 2014)

Which Summer Extravaganza Contest are you going to enter?


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 14, 2014)

don't know if I will have time.  Hoping to get a free day


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 14, 2014)

Phil, What's your boss's number?  I'll call them and have a chat.  If things go good, you'll have a free day.  If they go bad, you'll have a whole bunch of free days!


----------



## mredburn (Jul 14, 2014)

spit my beer all over the screen Derek.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 14, 2014)

You do have around 30 days to get a pen or two made.  Hope you can work it in.
and I voted for kitless!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 14, 2014)

I would have about 30 free days to make pens if things went bad.....after that I would have a lots of expensive boat anchors and no electricity.  

Mike you voted kitless, was that for me or you?


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 14, 2014)

Kitless???  Are you sure that's even a thing?


----------

